# Yankee Steam-Up 2009 (New England Wireless & Steam Museum)



## vascon2196 (Oct 6, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG7048VnOdA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beUPoHLFyp4&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzjG8OubIWw&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzyRKL-MNA4&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkj2vUVBEfQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------

